# Clara, víctima de una estafa, entregó más de 50.000 euros a una persona que se hacía pasar por Robert Downey Jr.



## Bartleby (29 Abr 2022)

"Nunca acabas con él. *Cuando le envié 40.000 euros dije que ya no le enviaba más*. Pero es como una tentación porque él me iba diciendo que vendría y tú piensas que falta poco y haces un último esfuerzo, pero *no se acaba nunca*", ha añadido la mujer.

Clara ha señalado que, finalmente, la Guardia Civil se puso en contacto con ella para comunicarle que estaba siendo estafada. *"Me costó mucho porque realmente estaba enamorada*.









El programa de Ana Rosa | Clara, víctima de una estafa, entregó más de 50.000 euros a una persona que se hacía pasar por Robert Downey Jr.


Los estafadores están en todas partes. Antes de dar cualquier dato debemos asegurarnos de que la persona que está al otro lado es quien dice ser. Este tipo de delincuentes ha aflorado en los últimos tiempos utilizando una de las excusas más antiguas: el amor.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Abr 2022)

Vaya decepción 

Pensaba que el hilo iba sobre la que se resbaló en un portal y un gordo y sus amigos acabaron en la cárcel


----------



## AEM (29 Abr 2022)

Cuál era el modus operandi?
Es para un estudio


----------



## perrosno (29 Abr 2022)

¿Estafada? Ahora a ser rematadamente gilipollas y creer en los RRMM de Oriente se les llama estafa.

Charos soñando con su príncipe azul, en fin........


----------



## Palpatine (29 Abr 2022)

POCO ME PARECE


----------



## eufor (29 Abr 2022)

Una tonta y su dinero nunca están mucho tiempo juntas....


----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Abr 2022)

Cuanto mal están haciendo las novelas turcas a las charoviejas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (29 Abr 2022)

_-- Jijijiiijiji... ejque estaba enamorada ¿Me podéis dar dinero?_


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (29 Abr 2022)

Creo que era Schopenhauer, que definía a estes entes como_ seres de largos cabellos y cortas ideas._

¡Pero cortas!


----------



## God Hand (29 Abr 2022)

La Downey era ella, claramente.


----------



## supercuernos (29 Abr 2022)

Su voto vale igual que el vuestro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Abr 2022)

Downie total.


----------



## sebososabroso (29 Abr 2022)

Esta gente vota, y ya sabemos a quien vota, y seguro que lleva el pelo frito y tiene gato.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (29 Abr 2022)

Deberian inhabilitarla de por vida, no puede manejar ni dinero, ni conducir, ni votar ni nada que conlleve una minima responsabilidad.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (29 Abr 2022)

Que raro que el nombre de la estafada no haya sido sustituido por asteriscos o algo así. "Libertad"


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Abr 2022)

Habia un "Downey" en esta historia, pero no era Robert.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Abr 2022)

Que se hubiera agarrado a una polla para no caer en esa estafa.

Taluec


----------



## Autómata (29 Abr 2022)

Esta gente antes tenía una vida más limitada y no se metía en líos, todo se quedaba en el ámbito espacial de su calle o de su pueblo, que ya los conocería de sobra, ahora eso cambia con las redes. 
Lo mismo con todos los servicios financieros que se han deshumanizado, hace 25 años pedir un préstamo o hacer una transferencia de ese importe requería hablar con personas que se darían cuenta de la situación, ahora es un click y si te atiende una persona es un NPC robótico al que no le importa tu vida.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (29 Abr 2022)

Jajajajaja menuda gilipollas. Tendrá que seguir con el satisfayer, el vino y el trankimazin


----------



## Culozilla (29 Abr 2022)

Robert Downey JR le pide dinero a una charo española. No se podía saber.


----------



## guillotinator (29 Abr 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Cuál era el modus operandi?
> Es para un estudio



Hay varios casos similares que han salido a la luz y suele ser enamorar a la susodicha y explicarle que está en alguna situación muy complicada o incluso en riesgo de muerte. Una vez sacaron por la tele una a la que el supuesto enamorado le había contado una milonga de que era agente secreto israelí y estaba en un búnker en el desierto del Negev y no le dejaban salir ni comunicarse mucho con el exterior, que lo tenían vigilado, pero que tenía un cochazo que iba a enviar a España desde Inglaterra para cuando él pudiera escapar en plan James Bond y necesitaba dinero para el transporte, después dinero para escapar del búnquer, etc.
Ahora, lo de creerse que un actor de Hollywood se enarmora de una española don nadie y darle 40.000 euros ya es de ser muy pero muy desgraciada mentalmente. Y tal como lo explican tiene pinta de que la policía estaba haciendo seguimiento y posiblemente hasta dejaron un tiempo que la pobre le enviara dinero hasta que ya fue tanto que la tuvieron que avisar por lástima.


----------



## AMP (29 Abr 2022)

Me dicen que Clara es jefa de negociado de algún ayuntamiento y me lo creo.


----------



## Javi084 (29 Abr 2022)

En qué cabeza cabe que uno de los actores más conocido de Hollywood en la actualidad se va a enamorar de una pringada de España y que encima necesita 50 mil euros.


----------



## eufor (29 Abr 2022)

dudo que la charo hable inglés.... le hablaba en español a la princesa o la comunicación era a base de traductor? ni una llamadita en vídeo ni nada y sin más le mandó 40000 lereles?? a qué país y a nombre de quien estaba la cuenta a la transfirió los eurillos?? o será que como tenía el coño como cataratas del Niagara la charo se esforzó compró bitcoins y se los mandó? que esperaba salvar a su príncipe y convertirse en princesa??
Seguro que si a esta le pide un familiar o amigo 500€ no se los presta ni a punta de pistola...
Sería interesante tener la foto de esta individua que se cree que de entre casi 5000 millones de hembras humanas en el planeta ella es tan especial que llama la atención y se gana el corazón de hasta actores famosos...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Abr 2022)

God Hand dijo:


> La Downey era ella, claramente.



No. Una persona con síndrome de Down no caería en esa trampa.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Abr 2022)

Copio y pego para facilitar la lectura... es de absoluta necesidad leer esto, porque joder parece una puta broma-noticia del puto Huffington Post...

*Clara, víctima de una estafa, entregó más de 50.000 euros a una persona que se hacía pasar por Robert Downey Jr.*

*MARÍA TAPIADOR*  NOTICIA26.04.2022 - 12:18H


El depredador de esposas de la India, uno de los mayores timadores del mundo: "Busca mujeres con buen sueldo".






Clara ha contado cómo fue engañada por un estafador.MEDIASET

Los estafadores están en todas partes. Antes de dar cualquier dato debemos *asegurarnos de que la persona que está al otro lado es quien dice ser*. Este tipo de delincuentes ha aflorado en los últimos tiempos utilizando una de las excusas más antiguas: el amor.

_El programa de Ana Rosa_ ha contactado este martes con Clara, víctima de un estafador que *se hizo pasar por el actor Robert Downey Jr.* y que, tras muchas horas de conversaciones, consiguió estafarle más de 50.000 euros.


"Al principio empiezas una amistad. Dices: *'a ver si puedo contactar con mi actor favorito en Instagram, que parece posible hablar con él'*. Ves fotos y crees que es posible hasta que un día me vino una solicitud de amistad de (supuestamente) Robert Downey Jr.", ha comentado Clara.


'El timador de Tinder': la historia real del estafador Simon Leviev y cómo atrapaba a sus víctimas

La mujer ha destacado que el estafador era una persona "educada y limpia" y decidió ser su amiga. *El estafador se valió de la devoción que Clara sentía por Iron Man* para conseguir que esta quedase completamente cegada.

La víctima ha señalado que, incluso, estudió inglés para poder mantener una conversación fluida con el supuesto actor de Hollywood. El estafador *comenzó a pedirle dinero y ella, en un acto de buena fe, pidió varios créditos al banco* para poder prestarle las cantidades necesarias.

*¿Son reales las escenas de sexo de '365 días: aquel día'?*

El estafador le hizo creer que, al estar divorciado, le habían bloqueado sus cuentas bancarias y no tenía dinero para hacer frente a los gastos judiciales. "Decía que su mujer tiene influencias en el Gobierno debido a la pareja con la que está actualmente y este político tiene mucho poder", ha agregado Clara que, entre risas, ha destacado: *"Robert Downey Jr. no podía ir a la cárcel. Me lo creí totalmente".*


Albert Cavallé, el 'estafador del amor' más famoso de España, vuelve al banquillo tras otro supuesto gran engaño

"Nunca acabas con él. *Cuando le envié 40.000 euros dije que ya no le enviaba más*. Pero es como una tentación porque él me iba diciendo que vendría y tú piensas que falta poco y haces un último esfuerzo, pero *no se acaba nunca*", ha añadido la mujer.

Clara ha señalado que, finalmente, la Guardia Civil se puso en contacto con ella para comunicarle que estaba siendo estafada. *"Me costó mucho porque realmente estaba enamorada*. Ahora lo pienso y digo: 'qué tonta'". Sin embargo, Patricia Pardo ha recalcado que Clara amaba a quien se suponía que era su pareja y, por tanto, no tiene culpa de haber sido víctima de un engaño.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Sin embargo, Patricia Pardo ha recalcado que Clara amaba a quien se suponía que era su pareja y, por tanto, no tiene culpa de haber sido víctima de un engaño.



Que el Gobierno le indulte la culpa, YA.


----------



## Autómata (29 Abr 2022)

Es que 50.000€ es mucha pasta, vale que con el euro, el mercado de la vivienda y la inflación perdamos referencias, pero para los que peinamos canas: le envió al tipo 8 millones y medio de las antiguas pesetas. 
Dice que pidió créditos.....


----------



## España1 (29 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Vaya decepción
> 
> Pensaba que el hilo iba sobre la que se resbaló en un portal y un gordo y sus amigos acabaron en la cárcel



no mente la bicha que nos cierran el floro!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Abr 2022)

me recuerda la amante esa que tenia el que hundió el barco aquel con la tripulación a bordo.

me encantan estas historias de downies.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Abr 2022)

España1 dijo:


> no mente la bicha que nos cierran el floro!



Señor juez, yo no he dicho nada 

Sólo he mencionado que alguien se resvaló


----------



## ANS² (29 Abr 2022)

seguro que la tal Clara es funcionaria


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Abr 2022)

Todo va a salir bien.


----------



## viogenes (29 Abr 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Esta gente antes tenía una vida más limitada y no se metía en líos, todo se quedaba en el ámbito espacial de su calle o de su pueblo, que ya los conocería de sobra, ahora eso cambia con las redes.
> Lo mismo con todos los servicios financieros que se han deshumanizado, hace 25 años pedir un préstamo o hacer una transferencia de ese importe requería hablar con personas que se darían cuenta de la situación, ahora es un click y si te atiende una persona es un NPC robótico al que no le importa tu vida.




Muy buena observación. De todas formas, las personas timadas viven en la creencia de que están haciendo el negocio del siglo, y disimulan para que no les levanten la presa. Parece ser que está señora pidió un préstamo, seguro que en la oficina contó una milonga. El romeo Le debió decir mil veces que estaba siendo observado, y que posiblemente ella también, que sólo ella podía ayudarle, etc.
Si ya se traga que un actor que yo ni conocía, quiera tratos con ella, se traga todo. Lo importante es ir poco a poco, no tensar tanto la cuerda para que se rompa. Estas cosas terminan cuando la víctima ya no tiene más que dar, o porque lo para la policía al investigar otras denuncias.


----------



## 21creciente (29 Abr 2022)

Que se joda


----------



## Don Redondón (29 Abr 2022)

y seguro que con este le ha puesto los cuernos al principe nigeriano?


----------



## Macho Camacho (29 Abr 2022)

Ya se veia engrasando el traje de Ironman


----------



## Chortina de Humo (29 Abr 2022)

No tienen precio las carcajadas y palmetazos en la mesa de FFCCSS cuando les toca hacer el seguimiento de cosas asi  fijo que hacen hasta porras


----------



## SBrixton (29 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo no es verdad y es Ana Rosa la que os esta trolendo incluso a vosotros los mas astutos de España.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (29 Abr 2022)

Un ciudadano, un voto


----------



## eufor (29 Abr 2022)

'*Clara, una mujer brillante,empoderada, inteligente, licenciada universitaria en 'ecofeminismo, transexualidad y welcome mojames' con un master en 'borracha, sola y sin depilar: Los pilares de la lucha feminista', para continuar su formación recibió por internet un curso acelerado en 'Charolandia, peliculas, hollywood e internet: la vida en un mundo de ficción' por el cual pagó 50000 euros y que a pesar de ser la lección más valiosa que haya recibido en su vida, al ser parte de ese universo paralelo ficticio creado por charitos subvencionadas en el que una mujer nunca tiene culpa de nada seguirá cegada hasta el final de sus días. *'


> Me sorprende que gente con inteligencia límite, tenga tanto dinero... Herencia? préstamos del cofidis? No me lo explico. Es evidente que tienen algún tipo de retraso.



Funcivaga de toda la vida, gasta menos que tu suegra en tu cumpleaños y además ella se cree que es tan especial que los pagafantas deberían estar contentos de pagarle siempre todo y nada de cualquier cosa, para ella siempre lo mejor ...que ella lo vale y se lo merece....que no te extrañe que algún pagafantas, papi (sin haberle dicho para que) o ambos, le hayan financiado parcialmente su cuento de hadas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 Abr 2022)

La mayoría de mujeres mentalmente son inestables, y si, aunque sean gordas, viejas, locas,... siguen pensando que pueden aspirar a un principe azul, entre el lavado de cerebro de los medios más su estructura mental caótica, les hace pensar eso.


----------



## el segador (29 Abr 2022)

y lo mas gordo es que la charo pidio un credito para darselo a su estafador


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Robert Downey JR le pide dinero a una charo española. No se podía saber.



pues no sé que le ve ustec de raro!!!


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Abr 2022)

Joder la de risas que se habran pegado los nigerianos que estaban al otro lado jajajajaja.


----------



## Ederto (29 Abr 2022)

En estos casos me parece muy peligroso apelar a que "el estafador se aprovechó de los sentimientos de la víctima". Porque una de dos, o hay que inhabilitar a esa señora cuando tiene sentimientos, o por la misma regla de tres puede exigir que le devuelvan la tela de un Safari que se pegó porque vio Memorias de Africa y le entraron ganas, movida por sus sentimientos pero ella en realidad no quería, fue todo por culpa de la peli.


----------



## Culozilla (29 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues no sé que le ve ustec de raro!!!



Salvo que Robert le hablara en castellano, nada en absoluto.


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 Abr 2022)

Ese nombre está prohibido en este foro


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Abr 2022)

¿Lo del tonto y su dinero, pero en versión Charo Pelofrito?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (29 Abr 2022)

Cuando estafan a un hombre a nadie le importa, cuando estafan a una mujer es noticia y te hacen película.


----------



## Klapaucius (29 Abr 2022)

Más que estafa es que la tipa era subnormal.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Abr 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Cuando estafan a un hombre a nadie le importa, cuando estafan a una mujer es noticia y te hacen película.



le faltan aliens a la historia pero tiene a iron man. promete


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Eso no es una estafa, eso es ser GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Cuando estafan a un hombre a nadie le importa, cuando estafan a una mujer es noticia y te hacen película.



Un hombre no le importa a nadie haga lo que haga. Una mujer se considera Premium aunque no haga una puta mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Más que estafa es que la tipa era subnormal.



Si no tiene diagnosticado un retraso lo de las mujeres es muy grave.


----------



## Ederto (29 Abr 2022)

El periodismo, y más hoy en día, nunca es imparcial. Nunca. Incluso cuando elige serlo ya está tomando partido. En el momento en el que decide hablar de esta gilipollez ya está tomando partido.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Vaya decepción
> 
> Pensaba que el hilo iba sobre la que se resbaló en un portal y un gordo y sus amigos acabaron en la cárcel



Las cantidades cuadran. No descartes que haya sido ella


----------



## moromierda (29 Abr 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Es que 50.000€ es mucha pasta, vale que con el euro, el mercado de la vivienda y la inflación perdamos referencias, pero para los que peinamos canas: le envió al tipo 8 millones y medio de las antiguas pesetas.
> Dice que pidió créditos.....



Cusas da charos, amego.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (29 Abr 2022)

Charo pelofrito seguramente funcivaga, no andaré muy desencaminado.


----------



## charlie3 (29 Abr 2022)

Ella no tiene la culpa, estaba realmente enamorada:"Me costó mucho porque realmente estaba enamorada. Ahora lo pienso y digo: 'qué tonta'". Sin embargo, Patricia Pardo ha recalcado que Clara amaba a quien se suponía que era su pareja y, por tanto, no tiene culpa de haber sido víctima de un engaño.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Abr 2022)

Joder.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (29 Abr 2022)

Clara y yema, que asco de charo. Con el nombre de chorti tierna q lleva...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Abr 2022)

a mi ha entrado isabel ayuso por el messenger que dice que si la presto 6000 euros para noseque movidas de una demanda contra antonio sanchez, que me lo pide a mi porque asi el CNI no la puede monitorizar y que si la invito a unas fantas cuando todo acabe.

yo creo que follo.


----------



## Ultramontano (29 Abr 2022)

Al menos aprendió algo de inglés.


----------



## DonManuel (29 Abr 2022)

Me encantaría vivir como vive esta gente y creerme cualquier mierda que me cuenten. Tiene que ser maravilloso. Fijo que vota a Podemos.


----------



## eufor (29 Abr 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Ella no tiene la culpa, estaba realmente enamorada:"Me costó mucho porque realmente estaba enamorada. Ahora lo pienso y digo: 'qué tonta'". Sin embargo, Patricia Pardo ha recalcado que Clara amaba a quien se suponía que era su pareja y, por tanto, no tiene culpa de haber sido víctima de un engaño.



esa tal patricia pardo y demás subnormales tienen la culpa de subnormalizar a las charos, cuando le inculcas a alguien que haga la subnormalidad o barbaridad que haga nunca tiene la culpa pues se pasará la vida haciendo la subnormal y siempre de víctima.......si esta Srta Clara tiene unos padres como es debido en cuanto han sabido de la hazaña de la niña seguro que le han dicho que es subnormal y el padre se habrá hasta arrepentido de haberle pasado por alto las subnormalidades a la niña de pequeña y no haberle dado un tortazo a su debido tiermpo para que espabilase....


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (29 Abr 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Me encantaría vivir como vive esta gente y creerme cualquier mierda que me cuenten. Tiene que ser maravilloso. Fijo que vota a Podemos.








¡Fijisimo!, apúntelo si quiere.
Y bozalerda, el reportero lo tuvo que pasar fatal, nuevos estudios científicos vinculan aguantarse la risa con el daño cardiaco.


----------



## mistel (29 Abr 2022)

Creía que no se podía superar la estafa del príncipe nigeriano, pero veo que hemos llegado a un nivel superior.....


----------



## AmericanSamoa (29 Abr 2022)

Si fuese juez la metería presa a ella por idiota.


----------



## alas97 (29 Abr 2022)

Fijo que el dinero que le envió a downie era de lo que le sacaba al ex en pensiones.


----------



## Rocker (29 Abr 2022)

No me entra en la cabeza cómo alguien puede ser tan tonto, en este caso tonta. Va ir un actor de Hollywood, su ídolo a enamorarse de ella y hablando por instagram la convence de esta historia, ni videollamadas ni nada, hay que ser subnormal profunda, encima mandarle dinero, joder en la puta bancarrota tendría que estar el actor real para andar mendigando 50.000 euros. La gente no sabe las implicaciones de pedir préstamos, seguro que si le hubiera contado para qué era, el del banco le hubiera abierto los ojos, y denegado el préstamo por supuesto; o igual le hacía un favor si le pedía una cita con algún psiquiatra.


----------



## Alatristeando (29 Abr 2022)

Pero, ¿se comió algún culo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Abr 2022)

Creo que me abrire una cuenta en Tinder con la foto de George Clooney, pero no para pedir 40.000€ que entonces la policia se fija en mi, les pedire a las menopausicas un par de euros todos los dias para pagarme el cafe.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Abr 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Ella no tiene la culpa, estaba realmente enamorada:"Me costó mucho porque realmente estaba enamorada. Ahora lo pienso y digo: 'qué tonta'". Sin embargo, Patricia Pardo ha recalcado que Clara amaba a quien se suponía que era su pareja y, por tanto, no tiene culpa de haber sido víctima de un engaño.



Espero que empapelen al Robert Downey Junior real por que es complice directo del autor real, por el mero hecho de existir y ser hombre blanco, por tanto machista y digno de exterminio.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Abr 2022)

A ver si esos 50000 euros eran publicos


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Abr 2022)

lo que no me acordaba es que la agarrapollas sin estabilidad tambien se llamaba clara


----------



## hyugaa (29 Abr 2022)

Un actor multimillonario le va a pedir a una charo 40 000 euristos

Karrma en todo su esplendor 

esto es para todas las mujeres que estorcan a sus esposos y sus novios


----------



## Paobas (29 Abr 2022)

Los cojones de Mahoma es comparable, campeón. Para empezar, un timador sin escrúpulos te saca lo que puede mintiendote; para, secundar, Loterías del Estado (a la que no tengo devoción alguna), no te engaña salvo que seas gilipollas y no sepas calcular un porcentaje muy fácil. Si te toca el Premio, ganas la pasta prometida (menos impuestos) al décimo o lo que tengas. Si no toca nada, 20 € palmados. Evidentemente, el "engaño" consiste en que el estado no sortea nada. Simplemente recauda con la venta de 1 millón de boletos para repartir una parte y quedarse otra. La más gorda, además. Si algo tan simple te lo tragas como un timo de ilusión es que eres memo hasta durmiendo.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (29 Abr 2022)

*Ahora lo pienso y digo: 'qué tonta'". *Sin embargo,* Patricia Pardo *ha recalcado que Clara amaba a quien se suponía que era su pareja y, por tanto, *no tiene culpa de haber sido víctima de un engaño.

"*Ahora lo pienso" dice la lumbreras, brutal y la Patricia Pardo justificando que dichas cosas sean normal, como diciendo: toda mujer, todo ser de luz tiene derecho a su película de Hollywood, que sí que sí que ni un subnormal picaría, pero debería ser así .

Cada día lo tengo más claro, será sharía o charía, vosotros veréis lo que escogéis.


----------



## Alatristeando (29 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a mi ha entrado isabel ayuso por el messenger que dice que si la presto 6000 euros para noseque movidas de una demanda contra antonio sanchez, que me lo pide a mi porque asi el CNI no la puede monitorizar y que si la invito a unas fantas cuando todo acabe.
> 
> yo creo que follo.


----------



## olympus1 (29 Abr 2022)

Me da una pena infinita el tema. Cortaba la cabeza a los que juegan con los sentimientos de los demás.


----------



## eufor (29 Abr 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Si fuese juez la metería presa a ella por idiota.



En la cárcel se la comen viva, hay un ministerio que emplea este tipo de personas...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a mi ha entrado isabel ayuso por el messenger que dice que si la presto 6000 euros para noseque movidas de una demanda contra antonio sanchez, que me lo pide a mi porque asi el CNI no la puede monitorizar y que si la invito a unas fantas cuando todo acabe.
> 
> yo creo que follo.


----------



## Ultramontano (29 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Creo que me abrire una cuenta en Tinder con la foto de George Clooney, pero no para pedir 40.000€ que entonces la policia se fija en mi, les pedire a las menopausicas un par de euros todos los dias para pagarme el cafe.



Eso no cuela. Todas las charos saben que el Clooney va sobrado de cafés.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (29 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> "Nunca acabas con él. *Cuando le envié 40.000 euros dije que ya no le enviaba más*. Pero es como una tentación porque él me iba diciendo que vendría y tú piensas que falta poco y haces un último esfuerzo, pero *no se acaba nunca*", ha añadido la mujer.
> 
> Clara ha señalado que, finalmente, la Guardia Civil se puso en contacto con ella para comunicarle que estaba siendo estafada. *"Me costó mucho porque realmente estaba enamorada*.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajaja

El otro día por la tele dan el noticion de varias estafadas por unos negros de Nigeria ,estos les habían dicho a las pardillas que eran actores de Hollywood.
Más de 250.000 leuros les habían soplado.


----------



## Babyboomer (29 Abr 2022)

es una actriz haciendo un guión.


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Abr 2022)

Jajaaa como me parto de reír jajaa perdón pero menuda subnormal 
Pero si son actores y ganan una pasta jajaaaaa 
No me lo puedo creer jajaaa.


----------



## eufor (29 Abr 2022)

Babyboomer dijo:


> es una actriz haciendo un guión.



Claro, como no, la subnormalidad es exclusiva de los hombres, las mujeres subnormales no existen, es sólo una actriz actuando....y el dinero que les llega a las bandas de nigerianos que se dedican a esto es algo que entra en el guíon, en el presupuesto de la película y en el del ministerio de igualdad...


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (29 Abr 2022)

Tiene que ser troleo, es demasiado rocambolesco todo.


----------



## Babyboomer (29 Abr 2022)

eufor dijo:


> Claro, como no, la subnormalidad es exclusiva de los hombres, las mujeres subnormales no existen, es sólo una actriz actuando....y el dinero que les llega a las bandas de nigerianos que se dedican a esto es algo que entra en el guíon, en el presupuesto de la película y en el del ministerio de igualdad...



lo digo con conocimiento de causa, yo fui a un programa de esos y me dieron un guion sobe las 5 cosas que tenia que decir, de hecho me pusieron otro nombre que no era el mío y tenia que hablar de un problema con una hija que ni siquiera tenía.... eso sí me pagaron 385 napos, la comida y el viaje hasta los estudios picaso.


----------



## keler (29 Abr 2022)

Dios Santo, como es posible que esta gente pase por la vida e incluso envejezca.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 Abr 2022)

no entiendo como alguien pica en algo asi


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Abr 2022)

God Hand dijo:


> La Downey era ella, claramente.


----------



## bocadRillo (29 Abr 2022)

Ahora a ser gilipollas se le llama ser estafado


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Abr 2022)

No puede ser tan idiota


----------



## Ederto (29 Abr 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Eso no cuela. Todas las charos saben que el Clooney va sobrado de cafés.



Sí, ahí claramente el forero ha patinado. Mira que tener que pedir pa cafés el cluni... En serio Jorge???


----------



## gdr100 (29 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo sabe que Iron Man murió luchando con Thanos.

No sé cómo se la pudieron colar así.


----------



## Gus Borden (29 Abr 2022)

La historia que emocionó a Spielbergo.


----------



## Ederto (29 Abr 2022)

Babyboomer dijo:


> lo digo con conocimiento de causa, yo fui a un programa de esos y me dieron un guion sobe las 5 cosas que tenia que decir, de hecho me pusieron otro nombre que no era el mío y tenia que hablar de un problema con una hija que ni siquiera tenía.... eso sí me pagaron 385 napos, la comida y el viaje hasta los estudios picaso.



lo cual no quita para que la historia sea cierta.


----------



## superloki (29 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué creéis que siguen enviando miles de correos diciendo que hay X millones de dólares retenidos en un banco nigeriano y que parte de la fortuna puede ser tuya? Estas técnicas siguen funcionando a día de hoy y por eso los sistemas no han variado mucho. Hay más gente de la que pensamos picando en chorradas como esta...


----------



## Turbomax (30 Abr 2022)

Quien cojones es Clara? Ya me la he encontrado en otro hilo de no sé qué de una manada, esto ya suena a tocar los cojones por los putos trolls.


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Abr 2022)

¿Recordais el caso del deportista italiano aquel que estaba supuestamente liado con una top model?


----------



## Panko21 (30 Abr 2022)

Vale, pero quién es el subnormal del banco q le presta el dinero?


----------



## Berrón (30 Abr 2022)

Al final el "Downey" no era Robert...


----------



## Mis Alaska (30 Abr 2022)

Por desgracia, esta mujer era carne de cañón para cualquier estafador. 

Lo siento mucho por ella, no tanto por el dinero estafado, si no por el tipo de vida que tenía que tener para caer en una estafa de este tipo. 

Una pena.


----------



## Iron John (30 Abr 2022)

Yo es que al escuchar la noticia pensaba que un estafador usó las fotos de robert downey jr y ella no sabía quien era, que pensaba que era un yanqui random y la liaron...pero es que la mongola esta era fan y se creía que iron man se había enamorado de ella y necesitaba perras


----------



## chortinator (30 Abr 2022)

Este es el problema del feminismo....


El feminismo les dice animo wapisima que puede que seas una gorda charo muerta de hambre, pero tienes derecho a tu robert downey jr, en lugar de darle esa oportunidad a ese chico que ves todos los dias y le gustas.


Que se joda por gilipollas


----------



## Registrador (30 Abr 2022)

Ahora entiendes porque hasta hace un par de décadas las mujeres necesitaban autorización del padre, hermano o marido para manejar dinero.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Abr 2022)

yo no sé si la estafada es ella o a los que están estafando con la noticia es a nosotros...


----------



## Paobas (30 Abr 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Este es el problema del feminismo....
> 
> 
> El feminismo les dice animo wapisima que puede que seas una gorda charo muerta de hambre, pero tienes derecho a tu robert downey jr, en lugar de darle esa oportunidad a ese chico que ves todos los dias y le gustas.
> ...



Dudo que algo así tenga nada que ver con el feminismo. Esta tía habría caído con o sin feminismo. De hecho, tu tesis me parece una absoluta gilipollez como la copa de un baobab. Y te lo dice un antiplanchabragas.


----------



## brickworld (30 Abr 2022)

La culpa es de la internec como siempre y sobre todo de las putas de los mass mierdas que ejercen de amiguis jijiji no tienes la culpa


Ahora lo pienso y digo: 'qué tonta'". *Sin embargo, Patricia Pardo ha recalcado que Clara amaba a quien se suponía que era su pareja y, por tanto, no tiene culpa de haber sido víctima de un engaño.*


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (30 Abr 2022)

Joder y los del banco al preguntar? Y para que quiere usted 40.000€, reforma, compra de algún bien, estudios de hijos, automóviles,?

No, no, para dárselo a un actor de Hollywood, que me hace el papo agua y se ha enamorado de mi.

Tenga el dinero, con el plazo de amortización, buen dia


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (30 Abr 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Recordais el caso del deportista italiano aquel que estaba supuestamente liado con una top model?



No, cuenta


----------



## Sandy Ravage (30 Abr 2022)

Es un fake. Nadie puede ser tan estúpido como para intentar estafar a alguien haciéndose pasar por Iron man.
Hola Charo. Esto... Mira, que necesito 50k para arreglar el traje que no ha pasado la ITV, me paso por allí, me haces unas mamadas y mañana mismo paro la guerra y te devuelvo la pasta.


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Abr 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> No, cuenta



Espera, que lo busco.







estafado durante 15 años por una señora de 47 que se hacía pasar por Alesssandra Ambrosio


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (1 May 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Espera, que lo busco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042734
> 
> ...



Madre mía de mi vida, vaya TOLAI


----------



## Gouel (1 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Vaya decepción
> 
> Pensaba que el hilo iba sobre la que se resbaló en un portal y un gordo y sus amigos acabaron en la cárcel



Di a quien te refieres si tienes cojones, si no es que eres una maricona de mierda.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 May 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Madre mía de mi vida, vaya TOLAI



Resulta difícil de creer, ¿verdad?


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (1 May 2022)

15 años tío, casi un millón de pavos….demencial, es más es tan demencial que hasta me huele todo raro, la supesta estafadora reside en Italia y él está recuperando dinero con donaciones, cuidado!….


----------

